# Member of the Month - July 2014



## Tawa

Member of the Month - July 2014.







@Nordicus joined us here on Heresy a little over a year ago, and has been a regular poster ever since. Not only that, but he has shown himself to be a most excellent painter and a helpful member of our community. On behalf of the Staff here at Heresy, congrats!



> Real name:
> Martin Nord
> Heresy Online user name:
> Nordicus
> Main Army:
> Chaos Daemons
> Location:
> Denmark
> 
> Personal Website:
> Uhm, well I have a band Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Annominus
> 
> What motivates you when choosing to buy or build an army?
> Primarily I go for loon'k'feel of the army, I have to admit. Most armies have fun extra rules and their own playstyle, but considering how much time you spend looking at them, you have to think they're awesome to look at.
> That and I'm a sucker for things demonic. So shoot me.
> 
> What motivates you to keep playing or participating in the hobby?
> Main motivation? Getting better at it. I am one of those lucky individuals who enjoys both painting and playing a great deal, so I have 2 spheres that I can draw motivation from. There's always more to learn,
> more to perfect and new things to try out, which keeps me motivated to try and get better every day.
> 
> Do you play for fun or victory?
> Heh, I would say a little bit of both. I'm not active in the tournament scene, as I don't enjoy powerplaying that much, but I usually try to put out lists that at least have a chance of winning.
> 
> What is your all time favourite Game System?.
> Kind of biased, seeing as I've only played 40k, so I would have to go with that. I dabbled a bit in Fantasy,
> but I didn't like the aesthetics of the game in general.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the Grand Tournament scene? IS it good for the hobby?
> I think a competitive scene is good for a lot of hobbies, including this one. It tests out the game in a sense and gives the competitive players something to strive towards, which I think is good. After all, not
> everyone are like me who just wants to have fun - Some have fun, when they're winning and I respect
> that. I do not believe, however, that it is Games Workshops responsibility to have the game compatible with such a scene. They have never stated that it was intended for this scene, so some homebrew tournament rules are mandatory in my opinion. To try and balance things out and maybe pout a limit on
> what people bring, especially in these days of unbound goodness.
> 
> What are your plans for the future?
> My plan is to reboot my Chaos Space Marines, as they were my original first army and have been on the
> shelve long enough. Seeing as they're wholly compatible with my Daemons, I think it could be fun to try
> and mix'n'match them a lot in the future. Having to strip all the models to paint them in the new theme is kind of brutal though Luckily I don't have that many (like 1500 points max I think) so it's a start.
> 
> What gaming clubs do you belong to or have you been a member of?
> Well I have my own back here in my hometown, that I created along with a couple of friends. We're now
> a little club of 15 people so there's decent activity and campaign battles happening every week, for
> those with the time for it
> 
> Which Race is your toughest opponent to face on the game table?
> Eldar. My god I hate this army. It may be because of the player, but I think the amount of AP3, psyker
> potency, Jink and mobility of this army is beyond ridiculous. It's simply too easy to make a list that counters everything with this army.
> 
> What do you do when you're not online?
> Well I have my band, where we are releasing our debut album in the winter. We just signed our first
> record deal, so we're pretty psyched to get it out. I will be sure to post it here when it's out!
> Beyond that, I work as a Project Manager and live with my girlfriend. How very grownup of me, I know.
> 
> Favourite sports team?
> Uhm, does wargaming websites count? I'm about as interested in sports as I am in the process of
> removing nailpolish.
> 
> What armies do you play?
> Chaos Daemons and Chaos Space Marines. I'm a slave to Chaos, through and through.
> 
> Which system do you prefer and why?
> Warhammer 40k, but that's purely because it's the only one I have played seriously. The reason I don't
> play any other (I have a small Cryx force for Warmachine) is that I haven't found game beyond 40k that I
> think looks awesome. And I don't have alot of time either, so it's purely a question of where to allocate my time.
> 
> How long have you been playing GW games?
> I started the hobby in November 2013 actually. I had a few figures when I was like 12, but they got thrown out a long time ago, so I started anew with 2 friends - We all started from scratch and built up our armies simultaneously. It's been a lot of fun!
> 
> What's your favourite movie, book and song?
> Movie: Boondock Saints. Never get tired of that movie!
> Book: Anne Rice: Memnoch the Devil. Hearing the tale of creation from the devils point of view is very interesting and gives some interesting thoughts to a lot of things.
> Song: This changes from month to month, so I don't have any all time favourite actually.
> 
> Occupation?
> Project manager by day, rock-metal musician by night.
> 
> Any pictures you'd like to share? (40k, family,
> work etc)
> I have alot of pictures in both my project log and a few in the "Show your face!" thread here on heresy. If I were to post any more, I think I would be spam
> ming
> 
> What is your greatest achievement that you're proud of?
> Achieving the record deal with my band. It's been a dream since I was 18 to achieve this, when I first picked up a guitar, so it's pretty unreal to have it.
> Honorable mention also goes to, getting 2 3rd places in The Fang Denmark, on my first try.
> 
> How did you come up with your username?
> Well my friends all call me Nord, as Martin is a pretty regular name. I've never had a school class, team or anything of the sort where there weren't at least one other dude named Martin - So it was just easier to go with Nord. I also play MMO games, where the name Nord was taken once - So I renamed it to Nordicus. After that it kind of became my online alias.
> 
> How did you find out about Heresy? What made you stay?
> I was searching for how the heck I made a Chaos Space Marine list, as I had no clue what I was doing. Heresy was the place with most possible lists and a lot of other stuff that seemed interesting, so it became my go-to place for 40k info and news. Still is to this date
> 
> You can take three things with you to a deserted island, name them?
> A water purifier, a machete and flint. Survival above all!
> 
> Other Usernames we may know you by?
> Well some places I am just called Nord.
> 
> If you could change something about heresy what
> would it be?
> Tough one to be honest. The place was built on being frank and honest, with a bit of hard love which I respect. But I suppose I would change the reactions to bullshit just a tad - Crank it up a bit so we don't have 5 pages threads with people bickering just for the sake of bickering.
> 
> Favourite mini of any range ever?
> Currenty the Bloodthirster from Forgeworld stands at my top. My god it's so awesome!
> 
> What was the first ever model you bought or were given?
> I'm gonna count my start of November 2012 for this one, as I can't recall the ones I had when I was 12.
> My first model ever bought was actually a combi-pack: The Dark Vengeance box-set!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Congrats @Nordicus, well deserved.


----------



## Nacho libre

Well done mate, that be'lakor model was deep fried gold.


----------



## Moriouce

Congrats man!


----------



## scscofield

Gratz dude


----------



## Haskanael

well deserved congratulations


----------



## gothik

well done Nord well deserved


----------



## Mossy Toes

Nacho libre said:


> Well done mate, that be'lakor model was deep fried gold.


It actually does look like that, doesn't it... in addition, to, well, being that.

Well done, Nord, well-deserved.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Grats Nord, you are great to have around and your painting is inspiring.


----------



## Old Man78

Huzzah, well done mate!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Well done.


----------



## Nordicus

I still can't believe I got this. Thank you so much - It means more than you know!

Heresy Online was my first, and my only, place for all things Warhammer 40k. It's where I learned how to paint, how to play and how to use my armies in general. I'm glad to contribute and will continue to do so for as long as I can.

Thank you to all of you for your continued support in my painting and log adventures. You're all awesome.

Here's to many more good years for Heresy and it's members :drinks:


----------



## Varakir

Congrats Guv, well deserved :victory:


----------



## Loki1416

Congrats Nord! (both on the album and MotM)


----------



## neferhet

Congrats! You are a step ahead onto the road of demonhood! (or spawnhood...)


----------



## Nacho libre

Speech!!! we need a speech.:laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits

well done skip


----------



## humakt

Congrats @Nordicus


----------



## Tawa

Nacho libre said:


> Speech!!! we need a speech.:laugh:


Indeed! *bangs tankard on table!* Speech!
:laugh:


----------



## gothik

Tawa said:


> Indeed! *bangs tankard on table!* Speech!
> :laugh:


with the demon chant of....."SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM"


----------



## Tawa

gothik said:


> with the demon chant of....."SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM"


Bloody Vikings...... :laugh:

Wait a minute, we've got Vikings in our family somewhere....


----------



## gothik

Tawa said:


> Bloody Vikings...... :laugh:
> 
> Wait a minute, we've got Vikings in our family somewhere....


we do too...on my mothers side, my great great great great great great grandfather i believe, so english, irish and viking...bloody good combo that


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well deserved dude :victory:


----------



## Nacho libre

Glad to see that awards are starting up again, really gets people posting.


----------



## Nordicus

Speech you say? Well let's see - I'm not much of a talker though!

Ahem..

*Brothers, Sisters, heretics, fellow paint blogger and wargame specialists - Hear my cry*

We stand here today, in celebration of a community that we have fought for. That all of us visit every day, that all of us read, contribute to and call our own. For without this community, there would be no such thing as a Member of the month.

I am glad, humbled and thankful for the recognition I have received in this thread. You all are part of my every day wargaming routine and there is not limit to the amount of knowledge and expertise that I have learned from my time here. Hell, it is because of all of you that I started the hobby in the first place and how I learned to paint. It is because of you, that I started to make painting tutorials, as I want to help you all (new and old) and I see it as my way of giving back to this place.

I continue to meet more of you every day here. New faces, new bloggers and newcomers to the site. If I haven't met you yet, I hope you are having a great time and if you aren't; Then it's your own damn fault. There's something for everyone here, but it is up to you to find out what it is you are looking for. Ask us and we will gladly help. Treat us with silence, and we will have no choice but to do the same.

There are those that claim that this site is dying. To those, I say *nay!* Every day I see new posts, I see new threads, I see new tactica - It is far from dead. It is far from over, and it is still to this day, the best goddamn site out there for all things 40k and WHFB! However, it is up to all of us to keep it this way - Spread the word, give out your knowledge and let's take this place to a new level; Ascend into deamonhood and show everyone that they were wrong when they said this place was crumbling!

Thank you! Thank you for making this site into the community it is. Thank you for sharing your knowledge and helping one another. Thank you for the massive interest you have given me and my blogging adventures. 

Thank you for being awesome all of you - And last of all:

*Death to the false emperor!*


----------



## Mossy Toes

*Death to the weakling Imperium of Man!*


----------



## Nacho libre

*slams mug on table* I concur.:crazy:


----------



## Tawa

*Let The Galaxy Burn!*


----------



## neferhet

Necrophylia onto the corpse-emperor!!! Lord Nordicus, lead us!!


----------



## ckcrawford

Good job brah. I'll drink a margarita and smoke hookah for your honor. Watch Resevoir Dogs as well.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Congratulations Nordicus (I should probably have put the wrong name there in keeping with my history though)


----------



## SonofVulkan

Congratz nord, well deserved. k:


----------

